# Bluetooth Compatability



## ZenBlade (Sep 29, 2012)

What version of IPhone bluetooth is compatible with a 2006 750li?


----------



## Christina04 (Jan 1, 2013)

I need a car which has a update Bluetooth system and update audio and sound quality.Is this perfect for me.If perfect then thank you very much.


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

ZenBlade said:


> What version of IPhone bluetooth is compatible with a 2006 750li?


I believe the 4 and below. Should be any version as bluetooth is bluetooth. But you know apple!



Christina04 said:


> I need a car which has a update Bluetooth system and update audio and sound quality.Is this perfect for me.If perfect then thank you very much.


Could you rephrase please? My interpreter is offline. If there is a question in there. You should also start your own thread, this is known as hijacking. But, to give it a shot...the newest cars have the most up to date systems.:dunno:


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CDYQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bmw-carit.com%2Fdownloads%2Fpresentations%2F20121106-AutomotiveBluetoothTelephony.pdf&ei=xQPxUK62OITa9AS5k4GACg&usg=AFQjCNHTZeoRS3yGX1dwFsdFA4TQQ45HMw&bvm=bv.1357700187,d.eWU

Here is a link to the current state of BMW Bluetooth..


----------

